# Saw a huge thresher at the beach



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

My boat is in the shop so I took my son to pensacola beach on the east side this morning. Caught one small whiting, a few pinfish, and that was it. But while we were there we got to see a huge thresher maybe 100 yards out. I'm 300lbs and he was twice as big as me. He jumped two times and spun 6 feet in the air. My son wouldnt swim after that. Wish I could have got a picture, looks like shark week came early lol.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

He's running away from the Megashark Tournament leaders!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice... I saw a big spinner (prob 300lbs good 9-11 footer)on the beach one time out in the boat.. figured I'd toss a bait see if he would eat I was about 30 ft away, my bait hit the water and the shark jumped right at the boat got me wet and scared the shit out of me. He didnt eat my bait but that was the least of my concerns I was worried about my underwear lol.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

flukedaddy said:


> Nice... I saw a big spinner (prob 300lbs good 9-11 footer)on the beach one time out in the boat.. figured I'd toss a bait see if he would eat I was about 30 ft away, my bait hit the water and the shark jumped right at the boat got me wet and scared the shit out of me. He didnt eat my bait but that was the least of my concerns I was worried about my underwear lol.


:thumbup:


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

random question, are there "any" known sharks over near navy pt near the little islands you can swim out to by the bridge that leads to NAS


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Shark Encounters*



flukedaddy said:


> Nice... I saw a big spinner (prob 300lbs good 9-11 footer)on the beach one time out in the boat.. figured I'd toss a bait see if he would eat I was about 30 ft away, my bait hit the water and the shark jumped right at the boat got me wet and scared the shit out of me. He didnt eat my bait but that was the least of my concerns I was worried about my underwear lol.


I know the feeling!

In my previous Cobia stepladder fishing days , I had this BIG! shark come to my ladder and commenced rubbing against the leg. It vibrated right up to my head. It finally quit and went about its way. Needless to say; I was very thankful.

I quit stepladder fishing at that moment. I now cast from the pier or sand. C2


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Lloyd, I havent caught any off the island, but I've caught plenty of blacktips just outside the mouth of the bayou.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> random question, are there "any" known sharks over near navy pt near the little islands you can swim out to by the bridge that leads to NAS


Yes. I wouldn't swim to the islands from the sailing facility. Another concern would be boat traffic. 

I would swim/enjoy the waters around the islands with the typical caution used elsewhere in the area.


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

Saw a thresher on the beach today as well. I was out in my kayak fishing and saw something chasing bait then out of nowhere he comes out of the water and spins a few times. This was about 80-100yds from me. Not gona lie the pucker factor was large after that.


----------

